# Wer hat schon mit java mobile eine Bluetooth Verbindung ausprogrammiert ?



## Blauzahn (19. Januar 2005)

hi mein name ist mike und ich arbeite gerade an meinem Maturaprojekt.
Ich bin dabei eine Bluetoothverbindung von einem Handy auf ein Empfangsmodul aufzubauen habe aber probleme diese Auszuprogrammiern!
Wer kann mir nützliche Tipps geben  
                   Danke im Vorraus
                      Blauzahn


----------



## Shaijan (19. Januar 2005)

Hi ... 
hab zwar selber keine Erfahrung mit Bluetooth
aber schau doch mal hier vorbei:
http://www.j2meforum.com/
da kann dir vielleicht geholfen werden.

Gruß
Shaijan


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Januar 2005)

Blauzahn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi mein name ist mike und ich arbeite gerade an meinem Maturaprojekt.
> Ich bin dabei eine Bluetoothverbindung von einem Handy auf ein Empfangsmodul aufzubauen habe aber probleme diese Auszuprogrammiern!
> Wer kann mir nützliche Tipps geben
> Danke im Vorraus
> Blauzahn



Ja habe ich mehrmals gemacht, definier mal dein genaues Problem,
und habe geduld kann erst frühenstens Freitag antworten, weil ich gleich 
weg bin, aber dann sicher.


----------



## Blauzahn (20. Januar 2005)

Hi danke chris für deine Rückmeldung

Ich habe die DeviceSearch Funktion ausprogrammiert und sie funktioniert bestens. Jedoch wenn ich dann eine L2Cap oder eine RFComm verbindung vom Handy aus anfordere schließt er diese Verbindung nach einer halben Sekunde wieder von selbst. Zur Information ich versuche die Verbindung mit einem Promi-ESD-02 (wenn dir das was sagt ) aufzubauen. 
Kann es sein dass dieser Fehler durch eine unterschiedliche Baudrate der beiden Geräte ( Handy und Promi ) hervorgerufen wird ? 
Bin gerade dabei die BluetoothConnectionException Auswertung auszuprogrammieren, jedoch bin ich noch nicht fertig. 
Vielleicht kannst du mir weiterhelfen.
Danke im Vorraus
Blauzahn (Mike)


----------



## Christian Fein (21. Januar 2005)

Blauzahn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi danke chris für deine Rückmeldung
> 
> Ich habe die DeviceSearch Funktion ausprogrammiert und sie funktioniert bestens. Jedoch wenn ich dann eine L2Cap oder eine RFComm verbindung vom Handy aus anfordere schließt er diese Verbindung nach einer halben Sekunde wieder von selbst. Zur Information ich versuche die Verbindung mit einem Promi-ESD-02 (wenn dir das was sagt ) aufzubauen.
> Kann es sein dass dieser Fehler durch eine unterschiedliche Baudrate der beiden Geräte ( Handy und Promi ) hervorgerufen wird ?
> ...



Mhhh wird schwer jetzt was sinnvolles zu sagen. Ich kenne das Problem nicht, wenn du mehr informationen hast poste sie . So kann ich auch nur im dunklen fischen.


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Januar 2005)

Ich weiß ist ein wenig schwierig eine generelle Antwort auf mein Problem zu haben . Könntest du mir eventuell ein funktionierendes Programm von dir schicken damit ich vergleichen kann  währe echt nett 
                   Danke im Vorraus
                   Blauzahn


----------



## melmager (29. Juli 2006)

Ich hänge mich mal dran 

Auch ich möchte mal in die Bluetooth Welt unter Java starten
und habe natürlich schon googel gequält 

Das Programm soll nachher unter Linux laufen der ja den BlueZ Stack zur Verfügung stellt.

Angefangen wird natürlich mit den Hello World das via rfcomm versendet werden soll

ich denke mal das sinnvollste Java Paket ist das von avetana - richtig? 

Ich denke mal der Ablauf sollte so sein:

A) Bluetooth Stick im Linux system vorhanden
B) Ein Bluetooth Device in Reichweite
C) Verbindungsaufbau
E) sende "hallo"

Sehe ich das richtig das JSR-82 eine Standart API ist ? 

mal kucken ob ich das hinbekomme - wenn einer weiterhelfen würde 
wäre toll


----------

